# Brownie No.2A Folding Camera



## TheChairman (Jan 31, 2012)

I recently acquired a Brownie No. 2-a folder, and a feature about it seems to be a bit odd. It doesn't have a front element to the lens. I searched all over for examples of this camera, and I am getting about a mixed lot of some that HAVE front elements, and some that dont. I can't determine if my lens is broken/missing, or if this particular incarnation didn't feature or need a front element. 

Any information at all would be helpful, as this camera is new to my collection.


----------



## compur (Jan 31, 2012)

Some of Kodak's cameras were offered with a choice of lenses at various price levels.  Some of these lenses, like the Kodet, were very simple designs with only one or two elements. With a simple lens like these there are only two places you can put the shutter -- in front of it or behind it.  In some cases Kodak put the shutter in front of the lens so it appears that the front portion of the lens is missing.


----------



## TheChairman (Jan 31, 2012)

So in other words, I could possibly be able to start taking pictures with this thing now? This pleases me!

I took apart and cleaned up the viewfinder last night and it works well.


----------



## Proteus617 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes.  Take off the back, point it to the light and fire the shutter just to make sure it's not hanging up.


----------



## TheChairman (Jan 31, 2012)

It's not. I checked that.

I did overlook one detail, however. The camera is unfortunately 116, a completely dead format. Oh well. I will have a great deal of fun restoring it and keeping it on my shelf to look at.


----------



## Proteus617 (Jan 31, 2012)

Not really dead.  Google 116 film. It's pretty easy to rig it to shoot 120.  You just need some washers and plastic anchors.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 31, 2012)

Film for Classics - Providing film for antique cameras. Rochester, NY and Worldwide.


----------



## bhop (Jan 31, 2012)

Sweet.  I have a 2c Jr.. unfortunately, it uses 130 size film, which nobody makes anymore..I've been planning to modify it to shoot 120, but just haven't gotten around to it.




Kodak Autographic 2-C Jr. by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## TheChairman (Feb 1, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> Film for Classics - Providing film for antique cameras. Rochester, NY and Worldwide.



Hey thanks. They DO have 116. Im gonna give them a call tomorrow and see about the price. Then, I can prepare my wallet for the raping.


----------



## camperbc (Feb 1, 2012)

Now these are what I call REAL cameras!! And yes, contrary to popular belief, 116 film is indeed still available today. Here's a photo of my pride and joy; a 1917 Autographic 1A in pristine condition, both cosmetically and mechanically; every bit as lovely as the day it was made 95 years ago. (complete with original "autographic" stylus) 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland: about my photography:


----------



## ilikenightlights (Feb 11, 2012)

Proteus617 said:
			
		

> Yes.  Take off the back, point it to the light and fire the shutter just to make sure it's not hanging up.



Hello! I also recently received this same camera. Unfortunately, my shutter only works about one of every thirty times I try to use it. Any suggestions?


----------



## jeroen (Feb 11, 2012)

TheChairman said:


> The camera is unfortunately 116, a completely dead format. Oh well. I will have a great deal of fun restoring it and keeping it on my shelf to look at.



Not really a problem. You can load it with 120 film, simply using 4 cut-off wall plugs to extend the 120 spool.

Here is how I did that with my own Kodak No 1a Pocket Camera.


----------

